# Affordable Murphy Bed



## JollyRoger808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Gents,

I'm in the early stages of designing a murphy bed. After toiling on this for a long time, I have decided I will NOT pay $300 for a hardware kit. Instead I will make my own pivot hinges, buy the gas springs, and put the $300 towards a planer. (The pivot hinges will be made out of 1/2" copper tubing and 5/8" bolts and washers). I was thinking of getting 2 x 200 lb gas springs, but I'm not sure if this will be enough for a queen size vertical mount. Do any of you know what size gas springs they use in the create-a-bed set? I could double-up on the gas springs, but that might actually make it hard to drop the bed without jumping on it. Maybe 4 x 150 lb gas springs? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

We'd have to know the weight of the bed, and how and where you plan to attach these gas springs to be able to determine if you're even in the right ball park.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I had the same thinking as you...make my own. I did it with making wood futons, and that really was pretty easy, like making a flip up and locking drafting table. 

But, I've gotta tell you that Murphy beds are another whole animal. The trick with the opening and closing is that whatever is used needs to restrain the fall of the bed, and have the strength to assist with the lifting. I tried gas type shocks, and by the time you experiment with what may or may not work, you've spent time and money. 

As for using just springs, I did the same thing and with those, there's a point where the action has to work both ways, and can be adjustable. I caved in eventually and tried several brands over the years and decided I like the hardware from* Selby*. 

It comes with layout options, easy to follow directions, and cutlists for whatever material you are using. And to prove it's idiot proof, I even get it to work.:laughing:

Disclaimer: I'm not an employee of Selby hardware, or represent them in any way. I have no commercial or financial interest in Selby Hardware, or get commissions, or kickbacks for referrals. I've never met any of the employees, or their family or their pets. 










 







.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I have nearly finished a murphy bed using the create a bed kit. I have to say that the kit is great. All is done except the trim work. I used the queen size, verticle mount. My wife can raise and lower the bed with one finger so I have to say that the $300 was well spent, especially considering most of the premade beds that I have seen cost in the thousands of dollars.


----------



## JollyRoger808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Itchytoe said:


> We'd have to know the weight of the bed, and how and where you plan to attach these gas springs to be able to determine if you're even in the right ball park.


My estimate of the wood weight (excluding trim) comes to about 113 lbs (10 frame struts, 2 frame sides, 2 side rails, foot rail, head rail, plywood face), plus 45 lbs for the mattress, for a grand total of about 160 lbs. The bed rail is 80" long, with the pivot point 8 1/4" in from the head. The gas spring is attached 6 1/2" towards the head from pivot point. I'm assuming (for now) the gas spring is attached perpendicular to the rail. I am assuming the weight is concentrated at a single point, half way between the pivot and the foot, i.e. 35 7/8". The gas spring is acting as apposing force at 6 1/2". My calculations result in a counter-force of 883 lb-force (442 if two springs) that will have to be provided by the gas springs... Does this sound right to you? 



cabinetman said:


> I had the same thinking as you...make my own. I did it with making wood futons, and that really was pretty easy, like making a flip up and locking drafting table.
> 
> But, I've gotta tell you that Murphy beds are another whole animal. The trick with the opening and closing is that whatever is used needs to restrain the fall of the bed, and have the strength to assist with the lifting. I tried gas type shocks, and by the time you experiment with what may or may not work, you've spent time and money.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up about Selby. Seems like they sell some neat stuff.



burkhome said:


> I have nearly finished a murphy bed using the create a bed kit. I have to say that the kit is great. All is done except the trim work. I used the queen size, verticle mount. My wife can raise and lower the bed with one finger so I have to say that the $300 was well spent, especially considering most of the premade beds that I have seen cost in the thousands of dollars.


I agree, it's still a path to an affordable murphy bed, it's just overpriced in my mind. What you are essentially receiving is the pivot hinges, gas springs, latches and cabinet hinges. I can buy these independently for way less than $300. Of course, they make it easy by telling you exactly what you need, but I would rather figure it out myself and spend my money on something I use every day (like a planer).


----------



## Erick325 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm in a similar situation, as I want to build at least two twin murphy beds and don't want to spend $300 a piece on the hardware. Can I ask what struts you finally decided on, and how finishing the project worked out for you? Thanks.


----------



## Richard Piatek (Mar 21, 2017)

Did you ever find the right piston for your bed project. I am in an almost identical project and see that pistons are available very reasonably.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

A garage door uses two springs at the top to lift a 500 lb door. 
I wonder if these same type springs could be installed at the base of a Murphy Bed to lift the bed. 
You would adjust the springs tension to the weight of the bed. The bed will be much lighter than a 16' garage door, so one spring may be enough. Just a thought. I've never tried it.


----------

